# E-Sword Users



## blhowes (Jul 6, 2009)

I upgraded E-Sword to the latest version so I could download the MKJV Bible. The latest E-Sword version doesn't have the handy list of the books/chapters of the Bible on the left as default, and I can't seem to find the setting to turn it on. Any E-Sword users know if the book list is available in the latest version and how to turn it on?
Thanks,


----------



## blhowes (Jul 6, 2009)

Nevermind. I found what I needed to know at the E-sword website - just press F2.


----------



## Rangerus (Jul 6, 2009)

or push the little Bible Icon on the tool bar and it opens the Bible Tree. You get used to it after awhile.


----------

